# Travel Talk > Travel News >  General

## aathreya

Hello,
What is the latest news in travel.

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

Hi forum ! Hi everyone !
Hi! I am a new member of the forum. I am also happy to be a people of Vietnam. Hopefully, I will promote our country to destinations all over the world.
Have a nice day!

----------


## Johnbrown8974

With India becoming a favoured destination among gay travellers, many international gay travel agencies are keen to open shop in India to cater to this niche travel.This is the latest travel news for the Indian travel agency.

----------


## scotlee12

There are many places in London to visit in vacation with your family or with your friends. Whether you like heritage, royalty, architecture, musicals, clubbing, parks or just a good old shopping trip, London has it all. Here are some places, which are really good to visit:

- The Tower of London
- The London Eye
- Tate Modern
- British Museum
- Madame Tussauds

----------


## helpnguide

Hi here I have new on best car deals at LA. USA

If you search for your luxury or cheap car rental across all the major rent-a-car companies, as well as local rental car agencies that you might not know about. If you want to save money, the Travelocity car rental search will help you quickly and easily find the best price available for a cheap rental car.

----------


## fan123

There are many places in London to visit in vacation with your family or with your friends. Whether you like heritage, royalty, architecture, musicals, clubbing, parks or just a good old shopping trip, London has it all. Here are some places, which are really good to visit:

- The Tower of London
- The London Eye
- Tate Modern
- British Museum
- Madame Tussauds 

Thanks!

----------


## williamsmith4444

With India becoming a favoured destination among gay travellers, many international gay travel agencies are keen to open shop in India to cater to this niche travel.This is the latest travel news for the Indian travel agency.

----------


## grehamjones01

With India becoming a favoured destination among gay travellers, many international gay travel agencies are keen to open shop in India to cater to this niche travel.This is the latest travel news for the Indian travel agency.

----------


## aadison

A team of engineering geniuses from the University of Bristol, England has developed the world's first re-programmable, multi-purpose quantum photonic computer chip that relies on quantum entanglement to perform calculations. With multiple waveguide channels (made from standard silicon dioxide), and eight electrodes, the silicon chip is capable of repeatedly entangling photons. Depending on how the electrodes are programmed, different quantum states can be produced. The end result is two...

----------


## hitman

I am a new associate of the message board. I am also delighted to be a individuals of Vietnam. Hopefully, I will enhance our nation to spots all over the community.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

With Native indian becoming a preferred destination among gay tourists, many international gay journey agencies are keen to open shop in Native indian to focus on this niche journey.This is the latest journey news for the Native indian journey agent.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

With Native indian becoming a preferred destination among gay tourists, many international gay journey agencies are keen to open shop in Native indian to focus on this niche journey.This is the latest journey news for the Native indian journey agent.

----------


## walsh

The T20 world cup of cricket is going to be held in Sri lanka.Sri lanka is a country where the literacy is better and higher than China.So now the crazy tourist have another opportunity to visit a literate and modern country of Asia.

----------


## Warner588

Hello Friends

India is one natural and beautiful country in world. It has a famous Building The Taj Mahal in the world. It has many beautiful places. as

Kullu Manali in Himachal pradesh
Delhi
Rajasthan
Goa
Kashmir
Kanyakumari
Ajanta Ellora etc. These are famous and beautiful places in India. 



Taj Mahal

----------


## Warner588

Hi 
Visit in India. India is a beautiful and natural country in the world. India have many places for travel. as 
Agra
Kullu Manali
Goa

----------


## Travelicious

I think some of the most recent developments in travel are fascinating. Especially the advances made in staying in touch with your family and friends while at home. For me that was always something I struggled with when far away. Feeling detached and not knowing what is going on at home. I know my friends and faamily found it hard not to know what I was up to too. Many people start to write travel blogs when they are travelling. Definitely an interesting option, although I think for me it is a little too public and a little too impersonal. I prefer to set up my own e-mail using an e-mail hosting service like this one http://www.1and1.com/email-hosting and staying in touch with everyone that way. Just makes it feel more special and also means I can divulge information that is perhaps too personal for a public platform like a blog.

----------


## davidsmith36

Meaning of general for English Language Learners. : of, identifying with, or influencing every one of the general population or things in a gathering : including or including numerous or a great many people. : identifying with the principle or significant parts of an option that is as opposed to the points of interest : not particular.

----------


## Sobhana123

hii. I love travelling .

ISO 22000 Consulting Services in Qatar

----------


## Certvalue123

hii. Travel news is best for the travelling. It is good information. thank you.

----------


## Garety

Yea, I think it is cool

----------


## Lily of the valley

Hello everyone!

----------

